# Tahatsu MFS 60HP & Yamalube Products



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Also, does anyone know if the gear case plug is 3/8"‑16?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I don't see why it wouldn't work. Check the specs in the manual vs the container. My 60 MFS is on order. Never even thought Tohatsu would have their own fluids?


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I do not see why they wouldn't work. I was able to order the Tohatsu branded fluids they recommended for my MFS50. Motor was flawless.


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

I used the from the suggested specifications from the owners manual. Here is a copy of that.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I'd use the lower unit fluid without a second thought.

The engine oil, if it's the right weight, I'd not hesitate to use, either.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Update, I spoke to folks at Tahatsu today and they said no issues with yama lube at all. I guess I should have called first thing.  It is way easier to find yamaha products.


----------



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

CKEAT said:


> Update, I spoke to folks at Tahatsu today and they said no issues with yama lube at all. I guess I should have called first thing.  It is way easier to find yamaha products.


You could run merc quiksilver, amsoil or royal purple gear oil. It will work


----------

